# must read for all rc's owners



## stndggr (Dec 8, 2004)

I orderd a Nitrous Oxide injection kit&bottels from this site
http://www.jagrc.com/index.html
on june 9"th for 105.50 they never shipped the kit&bottels 
I got four e'mail reply's from them in total todate
they alway's said "sorry will shipp your kit this week" well it never happend
dec 8'th still no kit&bottels and no refund
I filed a Buyer Complaint with paypal and it was no help. so I phone paypal and they were still no help. so I filed froud charges with my credit'card'company now paypal is working on the case
there are other peopel that got ripp off too. but jag has taken down his fourms so we can no longer post there and he has removed his name and address from the site also
I have three rc's and I buy a lot on the web and never had a problem with any rc site intill this one I just hate to see any one els get ripp off to


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i never order directly from a site where i can't call the person if it is a "legit" person. all he has is a yahoo email? and wants paypal payment? sounds "skan-doo-lous" to me.

maybe he's backlogged on orders... dunno... and plus the site looks so amateurish... not that that should be a factor... 

hope you get your problem resolved!!


----------



## stndggr (Dec 8, 2004)

he did have his name and address on his site intill about a week after I placed my order then he shut down his fourms also


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

stndggr said:


> he did have his name and address on his site intill about a week after I placed my order then he shut down his fourms also


maybe this will help you. i did a whois look up on the domain name.. and it came up with:

Registrant:
JAG RC
2263 Chicago ct se
Albany, OR 97321
US

Domain name: JAGRC.COM

Administrative Contact:
JAG RC, JAG RC 
2263 Chicago ct se
Albany, OR 97321
US
416-555-1122

Technical Contact:
Hostmaster, PowWeb 
2168 S. Atlantic Blvd
#232
Monterey Park, CA 91754
US
626-675-8670

The technical contact is just the person who is HOSTING the domain, but the Admin contact might be... real? If it is really that bad, you can maybe involve the local ISP who's hosting that they are fraudulent? Again, I don' t know whats going on, so I cant tell you what to do... just finding you info.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

RCMits said:


> Administrative Contact:
> JAG RC, JAG RC
> 2263 Chicago ct se
> Albany, OR 97321
> ...


I just realized.. that is fake number. LOL... 555.. hahaha.. hmm.. well whatever.. hope that bit of info helps.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Geeeze... A '555' number -- nothing too SUSPICIOUS about that, RIGHT?


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

tfrahm said:


> Geeeze... A '555' number -- nothing too SUSPICIOUS about that, RIGHT?


oh and uh.. cuz im bored today.. i called powweb and asked if they are hosting.. they said they are. they said if a user of theirs "is" frauding people.. to send an email detailing the specifics, to [email protected] and also to contact the local police on where this person is located.

i noticed the guy posted on RCUniverse back in 2003, under the username "Gearhead" and his location showed Albany Oregon as well (same as the whois lookup).

again.................. this is all up to you. i dont know the specifics... who's right, who's wrong... you paid he didtn send, you didnt pay he didnt send etc etc.. i cant take sides... 

this is just normal procedures if *I* felt i got scammed on something, and the steps I would take...

mits


----------



## stndggr (Dec 8, 2004)

thank's for the infor that make's two phone numbers I have for him know
I do have all the proff of payment and e'mails saying that he would shipp it out that week from jag and I have the case numbers also. it turns out he has done this befor and has been shut off from paypal but I did not find that out intill after the fact from paypal. I am going to send the host site a e'mail with all the infor and see what that dose


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

stndggr said:


> thank's for the infor that make's two phone numbers


remember.. the phone number listed in the "WHOIS" info is "fake" .. notice the 5-5-5 prefix number? thats usually a -information- or -directory- phone number. if you dial it i bet you'll get the same as dialing 4-1-1


----------



## David B. (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree, back in the day, to get information for a particular area code (that wasn't your own), you dialed 1-(area code in question) followed by 555-1212 and you got an information operator for that area code.

I haven't done that since Al Gore invented the internet back in 1993 though.  lol


----------



## stndggr (Dec 8, 2004)

I sent a email to his Hostmaster here is the other phone number I have for him all you get now is a ansser'mac never phone's back
541-619-7025


----------



## stndggr (Dec 8, 2004)

to let you all know they have disabled HTTP services for jag'rc 
http://www.jagrc.com/index.html 
to clear this matter up 
and thank you all for your help


----------

